# I'm lost without my MasterPlus Pro - how do I fix it?



## suzymiller (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a MasterPlus Pro collar with new batteries that beeps on and off, but which won't beep or spray when I use the buttons on the hand unit. 

Anyone know how this can be fixed? It's out of guarantee and I don't want to keep buying more batteries and parts if basically it's dead. But it does beep on once and two for off when I put the red strips together....

Suzy


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

suzymiller said:


> I have a MasterPlus Pro collar with new batteries that beeps on and off, but which won't beep or spray when I use the buttons on the hand unit.
> 
> Anyone know how this can be fixed? It's out of guarantee and I don't want to keep buying more batteries and parts if basically it's dead. But it does beep on once and two for off when I put the red strips together....
> 
> Suzy


No idea, I have never used one nor can I envisage when I ever would.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I can't imagine any of us would ever use anything that is so unpleasant for the dog. I would suggest, get rid of the collar and look into reward based training instead


----------



## suzymiller (Mar 31, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> No idea, I have never used one nor can I envisage when I ever would.


Well bully for you! Your dog must be so beautifully behaved that it would never need a 'beep' to encourage it to pay attention as it charges off to play with other dogs, or a short spray of harmless citronella to break it's train of thought when leaping up at an old lady in an over-friendly manner. I bet everyone here is so very impressed with you not needing any form of training aid. However, I'm not a Dog Whisperer - so I really do need to get this collar working again (they cost a fortune to buy a new one) so my dog can go off the lead and I don't have to be stressed all the time that although she normally responds to my voice, sometimes she just doesn't seem to hear me.

So if anyone else happens to have one of these dynavet remotes and has any idea why it would seem to connect with the collar but not actually have any response to the buttons being pressed, I would be very grateful for any guidance.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

suzymiller said:


> Well bully for you! Your dog must be so beautifully behaved that it would never need a 'beep' to encourage it to pay attention as it charges off to play with other dogs, or a short spray of harmless citronella to break it's train of thought when leaping up at an old lady in an over-friendly manner. * I bet everyone here is so very impressed with you not needing any form of training aid.* However, I'm not a Dog Whisperer - so I really do need to get this collar working again (they cost a fortune to buy a new one) so my dog can go off the lead and I don't have to be stressed all the time that although she normally responds to my voice, sometimes she just doesn't seem to hear me.
> 
> So if anyone else happens to have one of these dynavet remotes and has any idea why it would seem to connect with the collar but not actually have any response to the buttons being pressed, I would be very grateful for any guidance.


But all of us do use training aids. They can be treats, clickers, tone of voice, hand signals, long lines ... amongst others!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

suzymiller said:


> Well bully for you! Your dog must be so beautifully behaved that it would never need a 'beep' to encourage it to pay attention as it charges off to play with other dogs, or a short spray of harmless citronella to break it's train of thought when leaping up at an old lady in an over-friendly manner. I bet everyone here is so very impressed with you not needing any form of training aid. However, I'm not a Dog Whisperer - so I really do need to get this collar working again (they cost a fortune to buy a new one) so my dog can go off the lead and I don't have to be stressed all the time that although she normally responds to my voice, sometimes she just doesn't seem to hear me.
> 
> So if anyone else happens to have one of these dynavet remotes and has any idea why it would seem to connect with the collar but not actually have any response to the buttons being pressed, I would be very grateful for any guidance.


Wrong, my dogs can't go off lead, but I do believe that dogs should be trained with positive reinforcement. My dogs are getting better, but it's a long road and until they are better, I won't be letting them off lead unless they are in a securely enclosed area. The training aids most of us use are regular classes and treats.

Have you tried speaking to the manufacturer about what is wrong with it?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> I can't imagine any of us would ever use anything that is so unpleasant for the dog. I would suggest, get rid of the collar and look into reward based training instead


I admit I did with Ziggy, to try to stop her obsession with football and the way she'd run off towards anyone playing it. A similarly obsessed dog that she used to play with lost a leg after running into the road, hearing a football bounce in the garden of a house on the other side. It only worked briefly and I wish now I'd never done it, though there are no apparent lasting effects - and although she's very old now, partly blind, partly deaf, it's still a struggle to drag her away from football games.
I recommend OP uses a long line or a lead; they will also achieve the aim of preventing the dog running off or jumping up old ladies.
Edited to add; I agree the citronella spray is aversive and smalls for a long time. I only ever used the unscented spray that's available.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Figures, what did op expect using one of those collars. I'd never use a spray collar. That collar is good for one place, the bin. Spray collars, collars that beep, shock collars and the like should be banned imo. Long line much better.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

suzymiller said:


> Well bully for you! Your dog must be so beautifully behaved that it would never need a 'beep' to encourage it to pay attention as it charges off to play with other dogs, or a *short spray of harmless citronella to break it's train of thought when leaping up at an old lady in an over-friendly manner.* I bet everyone here is so very impressed with you not needing any form of training aid. However, I'm not a Dog Whisperer - so I really do need to get this collar working again (they cost a fortune to buy a new one) so *my dog can go off the lead and I don't have to be stressed all the time* that although she normally responds to my voice, sometimes she just doesn't seem to hear me.
> 
> So if anyone else happens to have one of these dynavet remotes and has any idea why it would seem to connect with the collar but not actually have any response to the buttons being pressed, I would be very grateful for any guidance.


Just a thought - you could try training your dog and not setting her up for failure so that she doesn't have a chance to leap up at old ladies?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Just a thought - you could try training your dog and not setting her up for failure so that she doesn't have a chance to leap up at old ladies?


Yes positive reward based training and a long line attatched to a harness work wonders. I set Buddy up to succeed, op might like to try the same thing and ditch the collar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

suzymiller said:


> or a short spray of harmless citronella


Harmless?
Dogs have an incredibly sensitive sense of smell, I can't imagine what that must feel like to have citronella sprayed on to their face, linger in their fur and last there all day 

What general area do you live? Someone may be able to suggest a trainer to help you train your dog so that you don't need to continually punish your dog and perhaps make it even harder to forge a relationship where she wants to pay attention to you....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Even those who use shock collars wouldn't use citronella spray because the smell of the spray lingers and there fore the dog is still being "Punished" (training term ) long after he has complied/ obeyed you .

Good for you for taking your responsibilites seriously though , i had similar problems with Pip JRT in the sig photo , he loves people and to my embarrassment used to charge over the park and leap on people . However with a long line and clicker and sausages ,I taught him to walk by people without jumping up and he has a good recall .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

As the owner of a large dog one of the first things I taught her was not to jump up at people. I kept her on the lead and took her over to see people and taught her that she had to sit and wait before anyone would touch her or even look at her. 
When she go to the stage of running off to greet dogs or people, she was kept on a long lead until her recall was reliable, really it's the best and kindest way. The only occasions she was off lead during that time was when I could clearly see no one was about and then we played games and did lots of recall practice.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

suzymiller said:


> Well bully for you! Your dog must be so beautifully behaved that it would never need a 'beep' to encourage it to pay attention as it charges off to play with other dogs, or a short spray of harmless citronella to break it's train of thought when leaping up at an old lady in an over-friendly manner. I bet everyone here is so very impressed with you not needing any form of training aid. However, I'm not a Dog Whisperer - so I really do need to get this collar working again (they cost a fortune to buy a new one) so my dog can go off the lead and I don't have to be stressed all the time that although she normally responds to my voice, sometimes she just doesn't seem to hear me.
> 
> So if anyone else happens to have one of these dynavet remotes and has any idea why it would seem to connect with the collar but not actually have any response to the buttons being pressed, I would be very grateful for any guidance.


There are lots of really expensive technical fixes for dogs that bog off.

They are called leads or long lines.

You could also invest in some training, you do not need to pay for it there are plenty of free resources on the net!

I am not sure what a Dog Whisperer is, most people I know either train a recall or keep their dogs on lines to protect their dogs, other dogs and people and of course themselves.

Perhaps if your dog does not listen to you, there is a reason for that?

Perhaps we could point you in the direction of classes/trainers which are cheaper than the collar, kinder to your dog and of course the advantage of not relying on technology to control your dog you are not left high and dry when it breaks down.

I know this might be a novel idea, but hey, millions of us manage to keep our dogs under control without resorting to such punishments.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Or perhaps instead of using unpleasant things to deter your dog from doing the things you don't want it to do (which clearly are unsuccessful if your dog is still doing them by the way...) you could actually train it. No need to rely on gadgets and be lost when they break then.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

One point about using an aversive method to stop the dog jumping up at people is that the dog can very easily come to associate the spray/beep whatever with the old person, and, if the association is strong and unpleasant enough, it could lead to the dog doing more to the old person than jumping up.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sadly, like many people, the OP hasn't been around since shortly after her last post


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

suzymiller said:


> Well bully for you! Your dog must be so beautifully behaved that it would never need a 'beep' to encourage it to pay attention as it charges off to play with other dogs, or a short spray of harmless citronella to break it's train of thought when leaping up at an old lady in an over-friendly manner. I bet everyone here is so very impressed with you not needing any form of training aid. However, I'm not a Dog Whisperer - so I really do need to get this collar working again (they cost a fortune to buy a new one) so my dog can go off the lead and I don't have to
> be stressed all the time that although she normally responds to my voice, sometimes she just doesn't seem to hear me.
> 
> So if anyone else happens to have one of these dynavet remotes and has any idea why it would seem to connect with the
> collar but not actually have any response to the buttons being pressed, I would be very grateful for any guidance.


That collar is trouble. At the minute she is jumping up, now imagie this. Dog associates that cruel spray collar with elderly people and it is thatvstrong that the dog feels the need to defend herself and goes to attack elderly people because of the collar. That wouldn't be the dogs fault. Sorry if that sounds harsh but I remember oe incident a few years ago. Somebody was using one of these collars to correct the dog when it went lungng after people and dogs, the collar made the dogs behaviour worse and the next tine I saw the dog it had a muzzle on and the owner said she binned that thing they call a training aid as she discovered the hard way the dog associated the collar with dogs and people so strongly in a bad way the dog actually managed to bite another dog. Apparrantly the dog wasn't reported and the dog it bit only had small puncture wounds and healed well. You don't want similar or exactly that to be your dog doing that so please throw that collar out. These collars can do damage behaviour wise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Burrowzig said:


> One point about using an aversive method to stop the dog jumping up at people is that the dog can very easily come to associate the spray/beep whatever with the old person, and, if the association is strong and unpleasant enough, it could lead to the dog doing more to the old person than jumping up.


Yes and I have seen it as I said down there. Though it was another dog. Owner learnt and now uses a muzzle, clicker and treats, looks like the baskerville ultra she uses.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd never use one that could cause association with other people or dogs. There might be a case for using them to train a dog not to, for instance, attack adders where the bite could kill (as it did with a friend's dog) or with inanimate objects where other training had failed and the dog's life was at risk because of the way it was behaving. Even then, other management techniques win out.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I suggest anyone considering using a citronella spray on a dog, first tries in on themselves.

Spray it in your face and see how it feels and how long the smell lingers? 

Citronella candles usually carry a warning sticker not to use in confined spaces or indoors - presumably for a reason?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I suggest anyone considering using a citronella spray on a dog, first tries in on themselves.
> 
> Spray it in your face and see how it feels and how long the smell lingers?
> 
> Citronella candles usually carry a warning sticker not to use in confined spaces or indoors - presumably for a reason?


I just found this. There is no way I'm spraying something near my dog's face that will do this. How horrible!

*Oil of citronella can be mildly irritating to the skin and eyes. It may also cause skin allergies for some people with prolonged or frequent exposure. If eaten, people may cough or experience throat irritation.*

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/citronellagen.html


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

@suzymiller

I have used the MasterPlus Pro spray collars (with odourless refill) on my 3 dogs as part of their off lead training with great success. Long lines, whilst useful in some circumstances, have their limitations - such as the length, not good in terrain where they constantly get caught under roots, rocks etc. After few months of using the collars, I was able to walk my dogs, off lead, happily under my control, in areas where previously they had to be on leads, or didn't go at all. The collars haven't been used for years now, as they were fulfilled their purpose as any other training tools might, such as long lines, clickers, head collars…

However, I remember, in the instructions, they were suggesting using the collars for all sorts of basic training, which, to my mind was totally unnecessary, as there are far better methods to teach a dog to sit, walk on a loose lead, not jump up etc.

My collars never gave me any problems. I'm sure that Dynavet have service/repair agents in this country, so you could contact them for a quote. The address shoud be in the instructions or guarantee leaflet, the supplier of your collar should be able to tell you or simply google it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bogdog said:


> @suzymiller
> 
> I have used the MasterPlus Pro spray collars (with odourless refill) on my 3 dogs as part of their off lead training with great success. Long lines, whilst useful in some circumstances, have their limitations - such as the length, not good in terrain where they constantly get caught under roots, rocks etc. After few months of using the collars, I was able to walk my dogs, off lead, happily under my control, in areas where previously they had to be on leads, or didn't go at all. The collars haven't been used for years now, as they were fulfilled their purpose as any other training tools might, such as long lines, clickers, head collars…
> 
> ...


£159 for a wretched collar and a clicker £1.83 but what price the happiness of a dog. My lurcher/lab is also off lead in most places where it is safe and sensible (because I don't believe that using painful devices gives me power to do what I wish).

If you are in any doubt why one of these awful and overpriced devices do not work then please read this. And please then, do pop the collar on yourself and give it a go. Betcha won't be brave enough.
http://www.companionanimalpsychology.com/2013/06/the-end-for-shock-collars.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

This article is about e-collars but the same applies to any correction collars. It's rather balanced IMO and well done. 
https://paws4udogs.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/the-problems-with-remote-collars/


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> £159 for a wretched collar and a clicker £1.83 but what price the happiness of a dog. My lurcher/lab is also off lead in most places where it is safe and sensible (because I don't believe that using painful devices gives me power to do what I wish).
> 
> If you are in any doubt why one of these awful and overpriced devices do not work then please read this. And please then, do pop the collar on yourself and give it a go. Betcha won't be brave enough.
> http://www.companionanimalpsychology.com/2013/06/the-end-for-shock-collars.html


I have used the collar on myself!!!! They are not shock collars!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

bogdog said:


> I have used the collar on myself!!!! They are not shock collars!!!!!


They are not shock collars but they operate on the same principle. 
Did you have a read of the article I posted above?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bogdog said:


> I have used the collar on myself!!!! They are not shock collars!!!!!


The effect is still the same as explained on the links.

Just to save you wasting your time, there is absolutely no point attempting to convince me that they are of any value whatsoever. I have met so-called 'trainers' who use them and have walked out of classes and would utterly refuse to put one on my dog. I know what these collars look like and what they do. I cannot fathom why humankind thinks just because it has the brains to invent stuff, it means it's worth using on an animal that (when I read a post like yours or the OP's) clearly has more brains that some humans.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

bogdog said:


> I have used the collar on myself!!!! They are not shock collars!!!!!


Ok they are not shock collars but same principle as said. Downright cruel. My training aids include lead, long line, treats, clicker and toys and when suitable a flexi used properly. People might like to try the same training aids much better than cruel apray collars that stink for ages.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> I just found this. There is no way I'm spraying something near my dog's face that will do this. How horrible!
> 
> *Oil of citronella can be mildly irritating to the skin and eyes. It may also cause skin allergies for some people with prolonged or frequent exposure. If eaten, people may cough or experience throat irritation.*
> 
> http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/citronellagen.html


Interesting that when I was younger we used neat citronella oil as a fly spray on both horses and ourselves. It was brilliant if rather smelly. A lot of fly sprays (especially home made ones) still contain it. Only a moron would eat it so that bit applies to any topical application.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitz said:


> Interesting that when I was younger we used neat citronella oil as a fly spray on both horses and ourselves. It was brilliant if rather smelly. A lot of fly sprays (especially home made ones) still contain it. Only a moron would eat it so that bit applies to any topical application.


Before the days of mosquito repellent (I'm very old) whenever we went to France on holiday, we always took citronella oil with us to stop getting bitten. As you say it's very smelly but it certainly kept the mosquitoes (and other people) away!


----------

